# How to take apart motor assembly of eheim 2213?



## Phish (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi all, so my eheim has something going on with it. Their is something loose in the top part, where the motor and impeller is. The impeller works fine, but there is something in there. When I shake it sounds like a coin is stuck in there or something.

Does anyone know how to take apart that top section of the filter so I can see what it is and make necessary repairs?

Thanks,


----------



## wrm130 (Jan 16, 2013)

Have a small bucket ready.

Undo the quick releases(have a towel underneath)
Over the bucket open the top then bottom valve and drain some water.
Close the bottom valve*
*Important: leave the top valve open to relieve suction
open the filter
There is a raised piece, pry it out, then simply pull the impeller out*
*there's also a straight "bar" piece holding things in which needs to be rotated. Can't remember if this happens before or after removing the piece with the raised section. Take it apart. You'll see

Hope that helps


----------



## thenameless (Dec 12, 2011)

wrm130 said:


> Have a small bucket ready.
> 
> Undo the quick releases(have a towel underneath)
> Over the bucket open the top then bottom valve and drain some water.
> ...


he is probably talking about taking apart the actual top part, so he can access the inside of it. not the impeller chamber.


----------



## wrm130 (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh 

I'm not even gonna go there.


----------



## Phish (Apr 29, 2009)

thenameless said:


> he is probably talking about taking apart the actual top part, so he can access the inside of it. not the impeller chamber.


Yea that is what I need  Impeller works.



wrm130 said:


> Oh
> 
> I'm not even gonna go there.




I am scared to go there too, I am not the best with tools so I really cant figure out how to get it off. Tried google of course but no luck.


----------



## creekbottom (Apr 5, 2012)

All you need is a flat head screwdriver, have a look with the motor assembly bit off the bottom of the canister. You'll see where to start to pry. There is nothing much in there though, the motor is held in place by a lake of silicone. There are no moving parts or any way to take the motor apart.

I had a noisy eheim too, that's why I took mine apart. To the naked eye there appeared to be nothing wrong with the impellor. When I replaced the impellor and the ceramic shaft with bushings... problem solved.


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

I agree with creekbottom's post above. There are a couple slots in the canister pump head cover and with some gentle prying with a flat blade screwdriver, you can slowly lift the cover off. The only part that can be replaced under the pump cover is the o-ring on the output pipe stub.


----------

